# Oscar's upping Best Picture nominees to 10 in 2010



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From The Hollywood Reporter:


> There will be 10, count 'em 10, nominees for best picture when the nominations for the 82nd Annual Academy Awards are announced Feb. 2.
> 
> In a move designed to let more movies share in the limelight that surrounds the contenders for the Academy's top award, the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences' board of governors approved a rule change Tuesday night that ups the ante by doubling the number of movies that will be welcomed into the best picture category.


 I'm not quite sure what the point is of having 5 more losers to announce and show excerpts from, but what do I know....:shrug:


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I thought they already had to work hard enough to find 5 movies worth nominating...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BattleZone said:


> I thought they already had to work hard enough to find 5 movies worth nominating...


Agreed.

It's a paradox to consider more movies for "Best Picture" when there are fewer quality new motion pictures offered. 
That's been the case now for the past few years.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

This means there will be an 5 additional DVD/Blu-ray releases per year that can advertise "Oscar nominated!" on their covers...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

phrelin said:


> From The Hollywood Reporter: I'm not quite sure what the point is of having 5 more losers to announce and show excerpts from, but what do I know....:shrug:





BattleZone said:


> I thought they already had to work hard enough to find 5 movies worth nominating...


I think there are a lot of film critics that would disagree with you both ...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> This means there will be an 5 additional DVD/Blu-ray releases per year that can advertise "Oscar nominated!" on their covers...


The man has a point...:lol::lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I have an idea...

Why doesn't the Academy just nominate all movies. That way, every DVD/BD cover could proclaim "Oscar Nominee!"

After all, despite Angelina Jolie's apparent determination to " adopt" all the children of the world, isn't the bottom line that Hollywierd is all about Hollywierd?

.


----------

